# Best place online to buy Anubias?



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody know the best place to buy Anubias on-line? I'm looking for a large/show size plant.
Thanks.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My local supplier has some large anubias that are huge. Fill a 6" pot, or you can get them on driftwood. Its www.sweetaquatics.com. Send them an email telling them what you want.

You can also check plantedtank.com and aquaticplantcentral.com in the classifieds. Some people sell for cheap.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks maknwar, I'm going to check them out!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I meant check the classifieds on those web sites, not here on p-fury. Hope that wasnt confusing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bro, this guy was just selling a dumpload of big anubias on APC.

He might still have some. At my lfs, they want wayyy too much loot for the bigger Anubias.

I just buy them small, and grow 'em out. They do grow slow, but if you have them in a well planted tank with CO2, they can grow quite a bit!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

anubias are quite expensive, if you dont know where to look :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No doubt!!
I won't pay it.. I have a really cool Anubias plant. I honestly don't know the name of it, but it has really big, more slender and pointy leaves.. Beautiful. 
Can't wait until it grows out. 
I traded a couple clown fish for them. 2 small plants--$11 or more


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

the anubias nana is crazy expensive. got mine off of apc for like $2, and it was decent sized. Sometimes its better to wait for a deal or grow them out.Iif you want a big one or find a show piece, sometimes you gotta buy it.


----------

